# Fred's Kidding Thread *Update: Graphic Kidding Pictures!



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 1, 2012)

Finally, a kidding thread of my own. 

Fred is a 4 year old LaMancha. This is her second kidding with me, and third overall. She's my most well behaved goat, and will let you do just about anything to her, including her hair cut today.

Her due date is around 4/21. That would be about a 145 day calculation. Last year she went at day 142, so I know already that she can go early. Based on how wide she is and how her udder looks this year compared to last, I think she may go even earlier than that. 

I felt a lot of fluttering and movement on her right side today. I never felt babies in any person or animal's stomach before, so that was pretty darn cool 

Here are some pics of her udder and hair cut from today.













Any guesses on when she's going to pop?


----------



## TigerLilly (Apr 1, 2012)

She looks to be as prego as my pygerian & 2 pygmies--and I have no idea on who is due when...which tends to happen when you let them run together.
Her udder is big, but have you checked the ligaments? I don't know quite how to explain it (I just learned how to do it not too long ago), so hopefully someone else will jump on with an explanation.
Looking forward to seeing pics of the kid(s)!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 1, 2012)

Ligs are still firm. Once her teats fill, I'll know she's very close. She just loves to go early, so I'm watching her like a hawk. Little stinker went overnight last year and I missed it. This year, I'm going to be there no matter what.


----------



## TigerLilly (Apr 1, 2012)

I've got one that I thought would've kidded in the last 2 wks or so (a ff)...even got her on the milking stand & was checking her out. Ligs arent hard/tight & she even squirted some milk when I checked her teats. Didn't know they could do that so far in advance. I need to get some pics & post them--she looks like she swallowed 2 basketballs!
I have had 5 kids born in the last 2 yrs--and missed EVERY one of them. One was born in the middle of a rain storm & with another one, my neighbor called & left me a msg saying it looked like I had a 'new' goat in the yard! Except for the one born in the rain, the rest have all been overnight while I was either at work or sleeping.
Getting ready to put up some more fencing & section off different paddocks so breeding & delivery wont be a shot in the dark--maybe I'll actually get to be there for the next kiddings!
Good luck--cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow!  Wide load.  You need an escort truck with yellow flashing lights just to take her to the barn.  However, you might warn people not to call the fire department.  They could think the barn is burning down.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 5, 2012)

Took these pics yesterday with my phone. Not the best shots, but it's hard to get when you are being eaten alive by the other goats. 

Fred's becoming much lazier, and for good reason. Looks like she swallowed a beach ball. Her udder is still filling and looks great. 





















The extra tail in the last pic is from Maggie, by bottle baby runt from last year. She still thinks I'm "mom" and will never leave me alone.

Even though Fred is much larger this year over last, I'm still saying she's got twins in there. And I have a feeling it's 2 boys again. Come on, Fred, prove me wrong!


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 5, 2012)

She looks so much like my Emma! How are her ligs?


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 5, 2012)

Still pretty firm. 16 days till due date!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 8, 2012)

We took Fred on a weed eating walk yesterday to give her some exercise and extra treats. She decided she wanted to walk down our hill to eat the weeds along the road. Only problem is, getting back up! Found out exactly how to lead a super pregnant goat up a steep hill...roasted salted almonds.  I was eating some while hubby walked her, and I figured, "Hey, let's see if Fred will eat an almond." Yeah, apparently she likes them, because her big round self then started pawing at my leg and standing on me till I gave her more! I used them as lures to get her back up the hill. Never saw a beach ball run so fast. Of course, she also got to lick the salt from my fingers 

Moral of the story: If you ever need a fat goat to get up a hill, get some almonds.

In all seriousness, if I could keep any kids this year, they'd be Fred's. She is the sweetest, most accommodating easy keeper I have. She's an excellent mother, a great milker, and an all around perfect example of what LaManchas are known for. If she gives me any girls, I may just be convinced enough to buy another buck just so I can breed her kids. Gosh I love this goat!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh MY.  Her udder is getting big isn't it?   She is really looking pregnant.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm hopeful that she's got more than 2 in there. Last year she barely looked pregnant. Plus she had her winter coat at that time, which made her look even fluffier. Now she's lost the coat and still looks like a house. I'm hoping for 3 gorgeous doelings with lots of color. Not that I don't love dark goats, but darnit all my goats but one are dark brown or black! The cream ones I got last year were Fred's from another sire and they were both boys, so they were sold. 

Come on Fred, just a few more days (I hope!)


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 8, 2012)

C'mon Fred!!! Thinkin' pink for you


----------



## Missy (Apr 9, 2012)

Thinking pink for you! Come on Fred!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 9, 2012)

12 days till her due date...

I took her out to munch on some more weeds and eat some fruit pieces my neighbor brought for her. I think she likes being pregnant; it means extra yummies!

"Help! I'm fat and I can't get up!" No, I didn't make her get up there. She stood there like that and ate the fruit.







Nice udder!






Weedeater, Fred.


----------



## Missy (Apr 9, 2012)

> Moral of the story: If you ever need a fat goat to get up a hill, get some almonds.


I will need to keep this in mind...I wonder if it works with cashews....


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 10, 2012)

It's possible that I made a mistake about Fred's due date and that day 145 has come and gone. Oh boy! She could go at any moment!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 12, 2012)

Recalculated it correctly this time at 4/19. Next year, I need a better calendar!


----------



## quiltnchik (Apr 12, 2012)

AdoptAPitBull said:
			
		

> Recalculated it correctly this time at 4/19. Next year, I need a better calendar!


You can download one here to have on your computer 

http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/gestcalculator.html


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 12, 2012)

No, I mean, my calendar! I thought I wrote it down on one, but I ended up writing it down on another calendar that I lost. Then I had to go by memory, which is harder than it seems. Memory + Fred's still pregnant state + 145 days = April 19.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 15, 2012)

Fred's driving me nuts!

Last night she was breathing very hard and fast, kept getting up and lying down, and had that far away look in her eyes. I waited and waited and waited, nothing. Woke up early this morning, same deal.

She's at day 141 today and I'm hoping she goes today or tomorrow while I'm off of work!

Last year I had to bring a bottle baby with me in a laundry basket. I had a thermos full of milk and stopped every few hours for feeding. She rode shotgun in my truck. The looks I got those days were priceless. But I do not want to do that again!!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 16, 2012)

All the dramatics she showed over the weekend....gone! Now she forgot she is pregnant. Walking around, munching on hay, back to her old self. Yesterday, you'd have thought she was dying.

This must be why they call it "kidding".


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm sorry.  I cant help it.  But, if it makes you feel any better, you can laugh at me when my girls are there.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 16, 2012)

AdoptAPitBull said:
			
		

> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...8645303891_80000903_31245413_1367982560_n.jpg
> 
> We took Fred on a weed eating walk yesterday to give her some exercise and extra treats. She decided she wanted to walk down our hill to eat the weeds along the road. Only problem is, getting back up! Found out exactly how to lead a super pregnant goat up a steep hill...roasted salted almonds.  I was eating some while hubby walked her, and I figured, "Hey, let's see if Fred will eat an almond." Yeah, apparently she likes them, because her big round self then started pawing at my leg and standing on me till I gave her more! I used them as lures to get her back up the hill. Never saw a beach ball run so fast. Of course, she also got to lick the salt from my fingers
> 
> ...


She sounds like the perfect goat! Love the story about getting her back up the hill with almonds.....


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 16, 2012)

Daisy did the same thing to me about 2-3 weeks before she kidded. I thought for sure she took the first breeding with the way she was acting. Then all of a sudden she was like, "Oh sorry mom, that's was just a test run for you!"  They will drive you bonkers!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 16, 2012)

She saw me with the bag yesterday and came waddling over. I give her a handful each day as a treat. Since they are high in selenium, calcium, and vit E,  I figure it can't hurt. (And when the hubby asks for almonds, I tell him they're too expensive!)

Right now she is lying in the shade doing the whole panting thing. Today I think it's because it's warm. It's about 80 in the sun, maybe 60's in the shade where she is. Her belly as dropped some, too. I notice it most when I look back at these pics I posted a week ago.

I work the next 4 days and I'd bet the farm that she's going to kid while I'm at work. I suppose she's modest...


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 16, 2012)

Day 142...







 Low belly






 Same udder as before. Teats still down.





 Getting a good rub on the gazebo





 TREATS!!!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 19, 2012)

Ligs have softened. They seem to be deeper than before, if that makes sense.

Today is day 145 and I have a short work day. Come on, Fred, let's do this!


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 19, 2012)

Come on Fred!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 19, 2012)

Let go Fred!!!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 19, 2012)

Ligs are gone as of 3:00pm when I got home from work. Udder looks bigger, too.

Maybe, just maybe she'll be a textbook day 145 for me?!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 19, 2012)

Fred 2-3 days ago.







Fred today.











Think that's a sufficient "boom"?

I NEED to see these kids being born. I can't miss another one!


----------



## daisychick (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow!   She needs a wide load sign for her udder alone.     I sure hope she has them tonight before she explodes!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 19, 2012)

OUCH!  Goodness gracious!


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 19, 2012)

BOOM! 



Hope you get to see it!!


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 19, 2012)

Stay close....One way or the other, something is gonna blow.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm so upset that her left teat looks that way. She had a bit of congestion in her right udder last year, so the kids beat the crap out of her left teat. 

No matter what, she is VERY milkable. She is a dream on the stand and a consistent producer. Based on this udder, I think this year will be even better.

Anyone want to take dibs on her kids?


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 19, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Wow!   She needs a wide load sign for her udder alone.     I sure hope she has them tonight before she explodes!


  I so agree! OMGosh it looks uncomfortable! Sure hope she has them soon.


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 19, 2012)

We waiting with you  
Hope it happen tonight!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 19, 2012)

Still waiting....

That sneak is going to go overnight, I know it!


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 19, 2012)

Whoa!!!  Seeing these pictures of Fred makes me think my girls have another month to go!  Looks like it hurts!  I hope she doesn't go tonight, but when you can be there.  Come on, Fred!


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 19, 2012)

AdoptAPitBull said:
			
		

> Still waiting....
> 
> That sneak is going to go overnight, I know it!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 20, 2012)

5:35am: Wake up excited, go outside with flashlight, greeted by a still pregnant Fred.  But, the poor girl is talking. She is the most silent goat we have, and to hear her "meeeh" about 10 times in a row, I'd say that was a sign of things to come. And her udder, oh yeah, still growing! Ligs still gone, too.

7:am: Now she's pacing. She keeps walking the fence line...back and forth.

I had a dream that she had quads. One was blue, 2 were Nubian, and 1 was black. Three bucklings and a doeling. 

I have to leave for work in 2 hours. I think I'm going to take her for a walk, feed her some Mexican food, and boil some water. (Hey, it works in the movies, right?)


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 20, 2012)

Give her a hot shower...worked for me....


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 20, 2012)

Eggplant doused in Kayro Syrup


----------



## Tmaxson (Apr 20, 2012)

I would be calling in sick.  Good luck and happy kidding to you.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 20, 2012)

I did 

I have to work tomorrow now, so she better go today....OR ELSE! lol

Still pacing and vocalizing...and the goat is doing the same


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 20, 2012)

AdoptAPitBull said:
			
		

> I did
> 
> I have to work tomorrow now, so she better go today....OR ELSE! lol
> 
> Still pacing and vocalizing...and the goat is doing the same


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 20, 2012)

Hope she has them for you since you took the day off. She does sound like it's getting closer. Good luck!


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 20, 2012)

Come on Fred!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 20, 2012)

Fred is the proud momma of a buckling and a doeling 

I was there from the first contraction till the ooey gooey kids on the ground, and it went as smooth as butter.

I got photos and video of most of the birth. They're VERY graphic but a great learning tool if you want to see what goes on. I have more that I didn't post because I didn't want to gross anyone out 

Fred's udder 30 minutes before freshening:







Little tiny hoof:






Mom and kids:






The buckling has a little bit of roan coloring on his belly and face. The doeling has a little less.






More pics to come once I clean up. Looks like a crime scene out there!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 20, 2012)

Congratulations!  How cute, love the little faces!  

Thanks for sharing, esp the udder pic.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 20, 2012)

Congrats.   on a doe and a buck and a healthy delivery.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 20, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Tmaxson (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome, so glad you were able to be there.  I hoping for the same.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 20, 2012)

ongrats!  They are awesome.  Do they all look like Dad?


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 20, 2012)

Congrats! And glad you got to be there. They are adorable!


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 20, 2012)

Congratulations!  What a beautiful babies!
I'm so jealous


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 20, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> ongrats!  They are awesome.  Do they all look like Dad?


Attie definitely does. These two are a good mix of Fred and Abe, with maybe a little more Abe than Fred. No idea where the roan comes from, though..


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 20, 2012)

very pretty babies


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 20, 2012)

Congrats to you & Fred!!


----------



## Missy (Apr 20, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the pics!  So that's what a "BOOM"  looks like....lol


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 21, 2012)

And if anyone wants to see more graphic photos from contractions, to a mucus plug, to a video of a kid being born, just message me. I didn't want to post them because they're a little too out there for a forum! lol

I milked a beer mug full of colostrum from her left side, the side with the bigger teat that the kids have a harder time latching on. Within 3 hours, it was back to being engorged. I'm going to get A LOT of milk from my girl this year! She's such a champ with the kids, too.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 21, 2012)

Great job, Fred.  Nice babies!


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 21, 2012)

I dont think its too graphic for a forum of this nature


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 21, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> I dont think its too graphic for a forum of this nature


I second that. This is what this Forum is for - EDUCATION.
Birth of animal is Educational and we would like to see it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 22, 2012)

Beautiful!!!  And maybe I am weird but I love birth pics and videos!!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 22, 2012)

OK, OK, don't tell me I didn't warn you!

Keep in mind these were taken with an iPhone in a barn with Fred walking around the whole time. She gave birth as she walked...difficult little witch!

This also goes to show you that a goat will do exactly what she wants when it's time. I had her separated from the goats in another enclosure and since I knew it was happening Friday, I watched out the window for her to start labor. The plan was to put her in the kidding stall once it got serious. She decided that was NOT what she wanted, and paced back in forth in front of the barn the whole morning. Finally, I gave in and let her in there. The other animals were munching on hay and aside from my bottle baby from last year, everyone else left Fred alone. From the time she went into the barn till the time kids were on the ground was about 30 minutes. I actually think she held them in till she could go in the barn. It's where she freshened her two last year as well. I think it's her comfort zone.

The first sign of something happening:







A minute later, this explosion:






It gets more amber colored as it gets closer to the kid:






Doeling delivery:





This is when I wished Fred would have been lying down and that it was in her straw kidding stall!

Buckling delivery:





Thankfully I was able to catch him and dry him off a bit before handing him to mom.

There you go. You asked for it!


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm Jealous!!!!!!   I missed all that. Java had hers before I got out there this morning.  I did see the sack I think since she still had a string of sorts hanging out of her.   They aren't that bad of pictures even with a cell phone. And they are educational ones.   Thanks for posting. Maybe next time I will experience it.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 22, 2012)

They arent that bad 

The SO came in the room and said 'Sarah... OMG, what are you looking at!?!'


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 22, 2012)

Mitransplant said:
			
		

> I'm Jealous!!!!!!   I missed all that. Java had hers before I got out there this morning.  I did see the sack I think since she still had a string of sorts hanging out of her.   They aren't that bad of pictures even with a cell phone. And they are educational ones.   Thanks for posting. Maybe next time I will experience it.


I had missed all my other kiddings here and I was determined NOT to miss Fred's! I was so glad to see it all, but even more glad that Fred didn't need any help and that the babies were so healthy. My biggest fear is going out to see a dead kid or dead doe all because I wasn't there to help.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 22, 2012)

That was my worst fear as well. SO glad when I went out this morning to see mom and baby standing there waiting for me. Just wish I would have put her in the pen last night. Lots of chicken hawk and other things out there even though the area is fenced I still worry. Glad everything turned out well for both our goats.


----------

